# Can I get my frogs sick if I'm sick?



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Are there any human illness that are zoonotic to frogs?I know frogs are more sensitive to disease than other animals and was wondering how if at all they would be affected by our colds,flues,or if there is anything that could make them sick from us?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...can-you-get-stomach-virus-your-frog-tank.html


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Jake,
I'm aware of the possible bacteria and such I can get from the frogs,but I was more concerned if I could give an illness to my frogs if I had a cold,flu,or other human illness.I was curious about any zoonotic issues the frogs could catch from us if any.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, but the risk is very small particularly if you take some simple precautions such as washing your hands when your done in the bathroom... Most of the zoonotics that would be passed are found in the digestive tract... 

Ed


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Ed,
I have been thinking about it for a while because I take care of the frogs,plants,bugs and so forth(Kim just enjoys them  ).I wanted to make sure if I was sick that I wasn't putting my frogs in danger.As for washing my hands,I'm a bit anal about washing my hands,probably more often than I should so that won't be an issue.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

oddlot said:


> Thanks Ed,
> I have been thinking about it for a while because I take care of the frogs,plants,bugs and so forth(Kim just enjoys them  ).I wanted to make sure if I was sick that I wasn't putting my frogs in danger.As for washing my hands,I'm a bit anal about washing my hands,probably more often than I should so that won't be an issue.


I've washed my hands to the point that they got chapped... when doing animal care. 

Ed


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean,sometimes to the point of raw.My hands get to be like a prune sometimes when they are too wet, especially on cup cleaning day  .I always make sure all the soap is off which makes it worse from over rinsing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Cup cleaning day......sigh take the bad with the good I suppose.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Tell me about it! Guess what tomorrow is..........Yup cup cleaning and culture day(and I haven't washed them in a while).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

oddlot said:


> Tell me about it! Guess what tomorrow is..........Yup cup cleaning and culture day(and I haven't washed them in a while).


Invest in a box of nitrile disposable gloves.... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Cleaning old, fruit fly cups is Ed's favorite pastime! Send him your stinky cups by the hundreds and he'll ship them back all shiny and clean. His mailing address is....What?! Sorry guys, wife's calling.


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

Ed said:


> Invest in a box of nitrile disposable gloves....
> 
> Ed


If you live near one, Harbor Freight is a good place to get nitrile gloves; on sale right now.

-Keith


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Cleaning old, fruit fly cups is Ed's favorite pastime! Send him your stinky cups by the hundreds and he'll ship them back all shiny and clean. His mailing address is....What?! Sorry guys, wife's calling.


Hmm.. a bunch of free cups and lids.........hmmm......


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Ed said:


> Invest in a box of nitrile disposable gloves....
> 
> Ed



I know,Kim keeps telling me the same thing.I just don't like the restricting feeling of gloves,that and I have pretty large hands so finding gloves that would be comfortable isn't easy.I always seem to break them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

oddlot said:


> I know,Kim keeps telling me the same thing.I just don't like the restricting feeling of gloves,that and I have pretty large hands so finding gloves that would be comfortable isn't easy.I always seem to break them.


Well they do make the disposables in X-large and XX-large and you can also order XXX-large non-disposable ones to save your hands.... 

Ed


----------

